# STRONG honey....



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

It sounds like the honey that you took off was from something that the bees worked on before the clover started coming on so strong. Nothing in my area of Pa. produces honey that strong this early in the season, but I guess there must be something in your area that does. Everything in my area at this time of the year produces light, mild honey (black locust, clover, thistle, milkweed, etc.). Remember, the honey you take off of the hive today started out as flower nectar as much as 2 to 4 weeks ago. Depending on the weather (temperature and humidity) it can take the bees a while to evaporate the moisture out of the nectar to turn it into honey.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Buckwheat honey is very dark and strong, bees love it. Any fields near you? My wildflower is pretty strong as well, depending on the rainfall from year to year. 

J.R.


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

no buckwheat here...the funny thing is i've had clover bloom in my yard for a good month and a half or more..probably 2 months..can i mix this dark honey with the light..(if it ever shows up..) or should i try and keep it seperated??


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like to separate it. Some customers prefer one or the other. Very few are looking for an in between. I like the dark honeys. Clover gets worked when the nectar is dry enough and there's nothing better. Clover is still good to have around for insurance and they do work it now and then and get a lot of honey from it in a short time.


----------



## Terri (Apr 14, 2003)

About that dark honey: it makes GOOD honey whole wheat bread!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Just in case, do you live around any recyleing centers? I had a problem with bees raiding an aluminum can dumpster and the honey was dark and very strong. very nasty. That was really rare and luckily I moved, but I'll ask just in case since I don't know of anything early in the year here that would be dark. Since it was a small amount you probably have some kind of not so noticable plants that bloomed by themselves and are now gone. Usually all the dark honey I've had was very yummy, not so strong that it tasts bad like the dumpster honey.


----------



## thebeeman (Sep 30, 2003)

Aloha From Hawaii,
the Deep Dark Honeys I have found here are quite
tasty: Monkey Pod ,Tamerinde.
Some others that we get more regularly are Mango and Java Plum[both great in coffee{also a good honey but water white}]
In the many cilmates on the Big Island I had 23 of 32 types of honey that the Kohala area could produce.Mahalo 
thebeeman


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

Just returned from many years overseas in Europe. In Italy, there is a strong belief in honey therapy. The Italians have specific honey for various ailments from arthritis to bunions (just kidding on the latter). I prefer the darker, more flavorful honeys. Still, I had one there that was so strong flavored that it was really hard to get down.


----------

